# Adult education: "Th Economics of the Great Recession" Joe Durkan



## Brendan Burgess (7 Aug 2012)

Joe Durkan is giving this course in UCD in the spring 2013.

Oddly enough, I can't find it on the UCD Adult Education website

[broken link removed]

Brendan


----------

